# Road Trip!!!



## DaneMama

Jon and I went on a 10 day road trip with all the girls! It was a blast. I don't think the girls have ever had that much fun before. They got to swim and hike everyday. Ever since we got back they have just been passed out! 

And just to dispell any doubts about raw feeding dogs on the road...easy as ever. Just had a cooler for the girls and stopped once along the way to restock meat at Walmart.

Emmy and Bailey were convinced there was a squirrel in this stump!










Bailey and I hiking! Love the Ruffwear backpacks....










We came across a wolf along our trip LOL










My aunt's two Bichons shaking off after being tossed in the lake! Too funny not to post


----------



## luvMyBRT

Love it! :biggrin:
That's so funny that the dogs are still passed out from the trip....sounds like they had a blast!
Can't wait until next time, so hopefully we can meet up....:biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120

Awwww...I'm jealous. Why didn't you invite me? :tongue:

Awesome pics. You guys have such nice areas around there.


----------



## whiteleo

Great pictures as always! Hope you got some rest....................


----------



## DaneMama

Akasha, Bailey, Shiloh and Emmy at Beaver Lake


----------



## DaneMama

Lake Pend Oreille, Idaho



















Shiloh's new favorite toy!


----------



## DaneMama

British Columbia, Canada...Silver Springs Lake


----------



## DaneMama




----------



## DaneMama

Hike to Hidden Falls


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Omigosh! GREAT pics! Where all did you go? I LOVE Lake Pend Orielle. Of course, I'm originally an Idaho girl. :wink:

This is my favorite because Shiloh looks like a pissed off cat!!


----------



## Animal Quackers

BEAUTIFUL scenery and beautiful dogs!

I lived in Coeur d'Alene, ID for two years...I know Lake Pend Oreille well...and miss it tons!


----------



## jdatwood

The rest of the pictures can be seen here... :biggrin:
Picasa Web Albums - Jon - Idaho & BC

Richelle, hopefully by this time next year we'll be calling the Sandpoint area home :wink:


----------



## dobesgalore

Killer pictures! That is the most beautiful part of the country! I have always told Wayne I would love to live out that way.....until winter. Then we would come back down to Alabama! LOL!!!


----------



## whiteleo

Really, I got married in Couer d'Alene and have relatives that live in Harrison, we also have a condo at Arrow Point that we try to get to every couple years. Its beautiful there.


----------



## whiteleo

Danemama08 and Jon, why would you leave Denver? Sandpoint and surrounding area is definitely nice but much different than CO, does work bring you this way?


----------



## jdatwood

Denver is loud, dirty, overcrowded. I'm starting to question why anyone would want to live here. 

I'm self employed so work goes wherever I go :wink: A change in lifestyle would be what brings us up that way :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

jdatwood said:


> Richelle, hopefully by this time next year we'll be calling the Sandpoint area home :wink:


Lucky!!! That's EXACTLY where I wanna live!! I effin' HATE western WA. But I love my job. What's a girl to do?

Glad you enjoyed your trip. I was begining to worry where you guys went off to!


----------



## jdatwood

Well, Natalie LOVES her job too but when we move we're going to create a new job for her that hopefully she'll love just as much :wink:

I guess you could go in on the acreage with us and build a house as well... :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120

Jon: How did you get started working from home?


----------



## jdatwood

harrkim120 said:


> Jon: How did you get started working from home?


It's something I've been working on since 1997-98. I've been doing some form of internet marketing since then. The past few years I've been running a web hosting business I inherited from an old business partner

I'm also working on building a new business that I fell in love with earlier this year. :wink:


----------



## Spaz

I'm just amazed. I looked at all of the pictures. I would love to visit that part of the country some day. Hannah would have a blast I just know it! I think I might go and look at all the pictures again, lol.

You've probably been asked this question a hundred times but what kind of dog is Shiloh? 

All I can say is WOW! Simply beautiful.


----------



## DaneMama

Its ok! Shiloh is a wolf hybrid dog, her father was a grey timber wolf and her mother was a husky mix.

Her Dad:










Her Mom (still a puppy herself in this photo):


----------



## MollyWoppy

Awesome pictures. I love the colours. You guys really do have a gift for taking great photo's. 
I can't get over how Bailey has recovered so well after her accident. When I initially saw the extent of her injuries, I really thought she'd have muscle or tendon problems for the rest of her life, but she seems to have healed 100%. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama

I thought the same but she really has made a full recovery. The only thing that bothers her about it is the nerves repairing themselves and causing tingling (kinda like when you sit on your foot and it comes back to life feeling) which makes her itch at her scar. So if she gets to scratching it too much it gets really irritated. Other than that I couldn't be more happy with the ways things turned out after her incident!


----------



## Spaz

That's really neat. Do they breed them or was it an oops? All of them are gorgeous.

And I'm still oogling over all the photos! :wink:


----------



## DaneMama

It was an oops litter, at least sorta. Jon's mom was wanting them to breed but they never did. Except the time she went out of town for a bit and then they hooked up LOL.


----------



## Spaz

LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120

danemama08 said:


> It was an oops litter, at least sorta. Jon's mom was wanting them to breed but they never did. Except the time she went out of town for a bit and then they hooked up LOL.


Who owns them?


----------



## DaneMama

Jon's mom used to own them but had to rehome them when they left to sail/live on their boat. Not real sure where they are now...


----------



## harrkim120

danemama08 said:


> Jon's mom used to own them but had to rehome them when they left to sail/live on their boat. Not real sure where they are now...


That's cool. How do you go about owning a wolf? LOL


----------



## DaneMama

http://www.pets4you.com/wolf.htmlThere's a list of wolf hybrid breeders. I'm pretty sure Jon's mom got Shiloh's dad from this breeder:

Southern Breeze Wolf Ranch!


----------



## jdatwood

harrkim120 said:


> Who owns them?


Her mom is now living with a writer in California on acreage and her dad lives in a Canadian Wolf Sanctuary :wink:


----------



## harrkim120

jdatwood said:


> Her mom is now living with a writer in California on acreage and her dad lives in a Canadian Wolf Sanctuary :wink:


What would you guys say are the differences between owning a dog and owning a wolf?


----------



## harrkim120

danemama08 said:


> Southern Breeze Wolf Ranch


P.S. Beautiful dogs, but the music made me want to break my computer. :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama

harrkim120 said:


> What would you guys say are the differences between owning a dog and owning a wolf?


We are incredibly lucky with Shiloh. But there are major differences. She is way more sensitive to household changes. She has severe separation anxiety. She still has random roaming instincts. Her behavior is definitely more "wolf-like" compared to the other girls. With all this being said, I would say that most of her issues would have been prevented with the proper socialization and training as a puppy. I would say that it would take twice the effort to train a well rounded and socialized wolf hybrid dog. You need a lot of space or the means to contain one.


----------



## harrkim120

danemama08 said:


> She still has random roaming instincts.


Hahaha...how do you guys take her on those off-leash hikes?

Do you guys know what percentage of wolf she is. You said that her mother was a wolf hybrid, right?


----------



## DaneMama

She does fine off leash. But when she's cooped up at home she tends to like to get out. She's gotten much better as of late but I'm still not 100% confident that she wouldn't get out and roam if given the chance...

Her dad was high 90% wolf and her mom was a husky/malamute mix. So she's roughly 40% wolf content, but we don't know for sure. Her behavior and instincts alone stand her apart from most other dogs.


----------



## rannmiller

Why the heck wasn't I invited??

I love the friendly wolf you met in the woods :wink:


----------



## DaneMama

You'd have had to sit in the back with the girls LOL


----------

